# Hackintosh sur Dell D820



## Peka (26 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, j'aimerais donner une nouvelle vie a un Dell D820 en le transformant en hackintosh mais mes tentatives avec ideneb ou iboot ( et snow léopard) ont échoués. 
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà tenté cette installation ?
Merci
Peka


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Juin 2014)

Utilise la version d'iatkos en snow léopard.


----------



## Peka (28 Juin 2014)

Iatkos V7 et S3 ne fonctionnent pas plus que les autres !
j'abandonne le hack et installe Ubuntu .


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Juin 2014)

bah t'a dû oublié des choses. Genre activer le AHCI dans ton bios, formater ton disque en partition GUID etc ... On as jamais dis que c'était facile mais parfois il faut creuser un peu.


----------



## Peka (28 Juin 2014)

Le formatage y a pas de problème, mais il n'y a aucun point  qui parle d'IDE ou SATA dans le bios du Dell ? J'ai désactivé les ports séries et parallèles .
Peut-être est ce la carte graphique N'vidia NVS qui pose problème ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Juin 2014)

Bah après si ton dell est déjà en AHCI c'est ok mais quand tu lance l'install d'Iatkos il y a un moment ou tu peu choisir "préférences" (en bas a gauche de souvenir ) et là il faut bien activer toute les options notemment celles liés à la carte. Il faut tester plein de fois avant que ça marche , c'est pas si simple en fin de compte. Moi je l'avais fait sur un dell inspiron  grâce à cette vidéo, peut être aue ça pourrait t'aider? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt8OwCQydoE


----------



## polyzargone (8 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Si tu es toujours intéressé pour transformer ton D820 en Hackintosh, c'est tout à fait possible. Tu peux même y installer Yosemite.

Dis moi juste quelle est ta config exacte (la nVidia NVS ne pose aucun problème, elle sera reconnue nativement et c'est même mieux que ce soit nVidia et pas Intel car ça aurait été un peu plus compliqué) et on peut voir ça ensemble&#8230; Pense également à mettre ton BIOS à jour (A17 si je me souviens bien).

PS: message écrit sur mon Dell D830 nVidia sous 10.9.4 et avec Yosemite sur un autre disque


----------

